# Help me decide blind



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok - got an opportunity to get a rod built for a good deal (materials only). I mostly fish 6-8 + bait, so i'd like that to be the sweet spot. Also want some head room if conditions force me to use more weight.

However i'm new to conventional casting and am only 5'5". So i would want something that isn't a beast to load and handle yet will give me room to grow as I improve.

Due to all of this and my budget - i'm looking at Rainshadows - either RS 1502 or RS 1569.

The 1569 I would think i'd take some off the butt to make it manageable.

The 1502 - some people say i should trim the tip 3 inches or more to allow up to 8+head to sail. others say don't' touch it. - Anyone own one with some advice on that?

I know two things right now:
1) Ideally i should try them and decide first - of course- but i may not be able to arrange that geographically and time
2)This is a personal decision based on preference and casting style.

I'm just looking for experiences and things to consider to help me make the best educated guess on what will work for me.

Thanks!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Go to Mudhole .com and look at Mudholes Surf Rocket Blanks. Compair the ratings with the Lamiglass matching Models Surprize!!

Look at post Below about thier Blanks


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

On the RS1502 I cut the tip just enough that a 11/64 top fits nicely. I find that works really well to throw 7 and a head. With an Abu 6500 this is one sweet rod. It will throw 8and a small head or chunk quite nicely. I also built a full length spinner and it throws just as well as the trimmed conventionals only not quite as far - 5 to 10 yds less. 

I have an RS1569 that I trimmed 6" from the butt. It will throw 8 or 10 and a big head a long way.

I enjoy fishing with both of them. My .02.


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

I have the RS 1502 at 12'6",full length built dual purpose.For conventional I use the 525 mag and spinner I use the Tica Dolphin SE 9000 with braid.I also have RS 1418's and 1502 is lighter than those.I have a RS 1569 blank and a Lami 1412 blank waiting on me to wrap.I used the 1502 in the Ocracoke tourney and the last session due to weather had to throw 8nbait and had no problem.If you have to throw 10nbait I would say go with the 1569.I have heard some good remarks about the Surf Rocket blank.I don't think I would take any off the tip of the RS 1502.The Lami 1502 is the blank that people were taking 2" off the tip to up the weight rating.Hope this helps.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the input everyone. Seems like a tough decision...I wish i could go with Steve Z's solution and get one of each! 

Still on the fence right now....


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*It ain't so tough...*

If yer gonna throw 8 and LESS I'd go with the 1502. If yer gonna throw 8 and MORE it's the 1569. That's how I'd look at it...


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

SteveZ said:


> If yer gonna throw 8 and LESS I'd go with the 1502. If yer gonna throw 8 and MORE it's the 1569. That's how I'd look at it...


LOL - what makes it tough is i want 6-10 lol guess that's unrealistic and I should really have two different rods for that eh? (tell that to my wife)


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

1569 does fine with 7 & a big bait. Ought to do ok with 6. If I remember I'll try 6 Sunday but I won't be back online for a week as I'm gonna fish all week.

Really, how often do ya need 10? The 1502 is rated 4 to 10. I've thrown mine with 8 oz in a tennis ball for a total weight of 10.1 oz on my postal scale. Did that with the full length spinner and the two conventionals both trimmed an inch or so on the tip. The spinner goes 95-100 yds and the conventionals 100-105. That's measured, not guessimated. I think the 1502 is a sweet, sweet rod. 

If anybody's wondering the spinner wears a Tica Dolphin loaded with 30 lb braid & a 40 lb shocker. The conventional reels are Abu 6500s on the 1502s and a Diawa slx-20sha on the 1569. They have 17 lb Tri plus with a 40 lb shocker.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Steve - Very true - 8nhead is usually the max. 10 would be rare.

I guess i was thinking with my limited rod budget - since i have spinners that cover the bases up to 6nbait - I was planning on the next rod to cover the upper end. I was fearful of getting the 1502 and then finding out i needed yet ANOTHER rod to cover the heavy stuff. 

This rod will need to be it for my surf rods for a while. lol of course - i could get the 1502 and an OM heavy for those rare times i need 10... and be covered as well....

The other thing was the equal pieces of the 1569 for transport. I can't ignore that either.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

trowpa said:


> The other thing was the equal pieces of the 1569 for transport. I can't ignore that either.


Surprisingly, the tip section of the 1502 is only a little longer than the 1569 - like mebbe 8" or so. It does not have a 9' tip section like some 2/1 blanks. It's less than 8', probably more like 7 1/2', with a 5' butt section.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Cluck said:


> ...The Lami 1502 is the blank that people were taking 2" off the tip to up the weight rating.Hope this helps.



Just remember that this voids the warranty...

Sandcrab


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

SteveZ said:


> 1569 does fine with 7 & a big bait. Ought to do ok with 6. If I remember I'll try 6 Sunday but I won't be back online for a week as I'm gonna fish all week.


Never did try 6 with the 1569 but I'm sure it'd do just fine. I got a hoss of a 47" fish on mine & was glad to have a rod up to the task. Best on the 1502 was 41" and it was a good fight as well. So I dunno. Didn't catch enough fish to decide which I like better. The 1502 is more fun...the 1569 throws a big head a long way. Geez, get 'em both...or a tica  I've caught stripers to 48" & drum to 49" on tica rods.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok - gonna go with a 1569. Next question -

A few people are recommending 6" off the butt to bring it down to 12'6"

Can any one tell me the pros and cons of doing this? Does it change the action of the rod? Or just make it more mananageable at the expense of potential speed of the arc?

I know about the warranty being voided already but am willing to accept that risk if there are advantages enough.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

shortens it up a little with no effects to the tip and tip action, thus making it a little easier to bring it around when casting.....i think


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

trowpa said:


> Ok - gonna go with a 1569. Next question -
> 
> A few people are recommending 6" off the butt to bring it down to 12'6"
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about taking 6" or maybe even a foot off of my 1569. Damn thing is a hand full for an "old guy". Mine seems to be tip heavy at the full 13 feet, but that maybe the way they are? Anyone have any comments?

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bill*

I hate for that rod to hurt you anymore than it already has. Give it to me and I solved your problem. That gives you more time to fish the LDX.

Looks to me like taking it off the butt is not going to solve the problem, Bill. But I have only casted it 2 times.


Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I hate for that rod to hurt you anymore than it already has. Give it to me and I solved your problem. That gives you more time to fish the LDX.
> 
> Looks to me like taking it off the butt is not going to solve the problem, Bill. But I have only casted it 2 times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*other advantages*

to cutting down the butt-by the way I think cutting the tip would void the warranty- but not the butt- best to check tho- it is easier to bring around a rod at 12'6" than one that is 13 '. It is definetely easier in bad wind conditions for both casting and playing fish.

My 1502 is 12'3". I love it for 6 & bait, but go to my fusion at 12'6" for heavier work and a Fusion Magnum at full 13' when conditions warrant.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

I think that I read cutting the lamiglas doesn't void the warrenty. Red Drum Tackle is the one to ask for sure. I know you can't believe everything you read on the internet . Loomis wouldn't honor their warrenty if cut, so Red Drum switched to Lamiglas.


----------

